# Any craft/art professionals here?



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I usually hang out on the Survival or School forums, but my soon to be 12yo daughter is starting to ask some questions about a career in the crafting industry and I wondered if any who post here have experience with that.

She has been a bit slow to discover a "passion", and I know that 12 is still very young and that a hundred changes of heart could still occur. However, she has always had an interest in art and crafts and is now musing aloud that she would like to become an art educator or craft professional. She has been watching the PBS tv crafting shows lately and is very interested in the various representatives who demonstrate/promote craft products for the various manufacturers.

So, if any of you are in this industry or have an art or graphics degree, could you possibly shed any light for me on what I could do to help nurture these interests in a 12yo or what things she could do now that would make a big difference in her later career life? She is already talking about producing her own set of kid craft DVDs and probably has a good chance of doing it too, since dh is a professional videographer and could make it happen.

I welcome all suggestions and ideas. Although I like to occasionally work on crafts, I am more of the hardcore sciencey persuasion and would get just as much pleasure out of a good dissection! I'm out of my league!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TexasArtist needs to check in. She does art etchings on various media.

I'll see if I can get her to check in.

Angie


----------

